# Brand New Becker Mexico 7948 & Pioneer AVIC-Z110BT F/S



## klonesa (Apr 7, 2014)

*Becker MEXICO 7948 RETRO-STYLED WITH IPOD LEAD

Offer a retro car radio Becker Mexico 7948

On offer is a Becker Mexico retro car stereo model be 7948th
The Becker Mexico retro design that combines the 60 years with cutting-edge technology.
Thus one finds among other things, a phone module, a dual tuner, on integrated navigation system and voice-control in the 

radio.
The radio has a CF slot and load a MMC / SD card slot to play this music or the maps for navigation.
Delivery: Radio, GPS antenna, manual.
The memory card with maps
The VB of the radios is as indicated above.

Price: 800 Euro + shipping if Necessary

Orig navigation software, key card, cardboard, separate phone-u. GPS antenna, etc. available.


Contact me if interested, please PM me Amir Khan. Contact. Email: [email protected]


Becker Mexico 7948

Radio navigation system
- 167 MHz processor
- 32-bit processor
- 64 MB RAM
- 32 MB ROM
- Display available
- Maps:

Pioneer AVIC Z130BT.....$900
Pioneer AVIC-X710BT........$500
Pioneer AVH-P3100DVD.....$4000
Pioneer AVH-P4100DVD....$370
Pioneer AVIC-Z110BT....$700
Pioneer AVIC-Z120BT...$750


Kenwood eXcelon DNX9140 (DNX-9140)....$700
Kenwood KVT-514..........$400
Kenwood DDX714 (DDX-714).......$520
Kenwood DDX714 + Kenwood KNA-G510 Package.....650


Contact me if interested, please PM me ROBERT

Contact Email: [email protected]*


----------

